# Popliteal and Saphenous Cont. Cath CPT



## CPCorBUST (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi all...

Looking for some concreate information regarding the correct CPT code(s) for continous popliteal and saphenous cath's...  I've been told that the correct CPT code is 64999.  If so why and if not why?

Thanks again


----------



## dwaldman (Oct 15, 2014)

64446  Injection, anesthetic agent; sciatic nerve, continuous infusion by catheter (including catheter placement)  

64448  Injection, anesthetic agent; femoral nerve, continuous infusion by catheter (including catheter placement)  

64449  Injection, anesthetic agent; lumbar plexus, posterior approach, continuous infusion by catheter (including catheter placement)  

64450 Injection, anesthetic agent; other peripheral nerve or branch 

________________________________________________________
Similar to the fact they do not have an injection code for lumbar plexus, but only a continuous infusion.

They do not have a continuous infusion code for other peripheral nerve or branch, they only offer an injection as seen with 64450.

Without a selection for other peripheral nerve or branch, continuous infusion by catheter, this would require you to report an unlisted code.


----------

